# removing front shocks?



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fun_Bucket said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> My rear springs went in with no issues, but i'm stuck with the fronts. I'm all good except i can't get the top hat off the shock. The nut just spins around, it looks like i have to hold the main bolt still with one of those star shaped drivers, then turn the spanner?
> 
> ...


Have you ever done a set before. If not it can be a little difficult. First what you need to do is compress the spring, then take a wrench and a socket that fits that stud on top and hold while using the wrench to remove nut.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

I've compressed the spring with 2 sets. I have the piece the fits in the end of the shaft (tourque set i think it's called, like a phillips head but twice as many tips) and a ring spanner on the but, but when i turn the nut it's turning the allen key in my other hand, i can't hold it in place. Do i maybe have to compress the springs a bit more to take tension off the top hat nut and shaft?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fun_Bucket said:


> I've compressed the spring with 2 sets. I have the piece the fits in the end of the shaft (tourque set i think it's called, like a phillips head but twice as many tips) and a ring spanner on the but, but when i turn the nut it's turning the allen key in my other hand, i can't hold it in place. Do i maybe have to compress the springs a bit more to take tension off the top hat nut and shaft?


You can try compressing a little more but also have a friend help hold the other wrench while yu try and break the nut free.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

If you have a cordless impact that works best, It will break it loose with no problem. Do you happen to have access to that?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

emanon9297 said:


> If you have a cordless impact that works best, It will break it loose with no problem. Do you happen to have access to that?


I had access to an impact and you still need to use hand tools when re assymbling the struts.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I had access to an impact and you still need to use hand tools when re assymbling the struts.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


yup.


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

The tourqe screw i have just goes into the end of a small screw driver, so i can't get good grip on it the spanner always pulls it out of my hand. 

My friend is coming over shortly he has a tourque screw set which is a T bar and has a long bar on the end so you can get leverage on it. Hopefully with that i can get the top hat off !!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fun_Bucket said:


> The tourqe screw i have just goes into the end of a small screw driver, so i can't get good grip on it the spanner always pulls it out of my hand.
> 
> My friend is coming over shortly he has a tourque screw set which is a T bar and has a long bar on the end so you can get leverage on it. Hopefully with that i can get the top hat off !!


Yea I had trouble with my box end wrench slipping off the nut I just held it at an angle and applied pressure.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Good as gold, the T bar handle allowed me to get enough grip to crack the nut, once it was loose i could just put the ratchet back on and undo it. Took me a couple of goes putting the new spring in, i put the compressor in a bad spot twice and couldn't get the ratchet back on once the top hat was back down. 

i have to go to work for a few hours once i'm back i'll pull the drivers side out. Went for a quick drive around the block just to make sure everything was back together right, and it all felt good. Now i'll just have to keep looking at the left side of the car for the next few hours and admire the drop !


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

All good now got all of them in. There's a little black plastic arm which bolts on to the shock, and then has a rubber ball which pops on and off a steel arm, well this popped off and i couldn't get it back into place. I figured since it was made from plastic and just swivelled around and that it wasn't stuctual, that it wasn't so important, so i left it out from the drivers side. Should i have put it back in, or is it useless? Car drives fine.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fun_Bucket said:


> All good now got all of them in. There's a little black plastic arm which bolts on to the shock, and then has a rubber ball which pops on and off a steel arm, well this popped off and i couldn't get it back into place. I figured since it was made from plastic and just swivelled around and that it wasn't stuctual, that it wasn't so important, so i left it out from the drivers side. Should i have put it back in, or is it useless? Car drives fine.


Its a sway bar linkage it is important for bodyroll I would put it back on you just have to work it in there.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok cool, should i be able to put it back on without removing anything else except the wheel?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fun_Bucket said:


> Ok cool, should i be able to put it back on without removing anything else except the wheel?


Yea you just have to work at it 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone's Cruze sit lower on the drivers side? I can put 3 fingers between the tire and guard on the passenger side, but only 2 on the drivers side. I had a bit of trouble with the rubber spring seat on the passenger side i might not have put it in place properly, i might have to take the wheel off and have another look at it.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> (tourque set i think it's called, like a phillips head but twice as many tips)


Actually these are Torx fasteners.


----------

